
Salesforce Pitches Startups With RealEstate, Almost Competes with Y Combinator - usablecontent
http://startupmeme.com/2007/04/24/salesforce-pitches-startups-with-realestate/
======
madanella
Would you pay 20K to be a part of an incubator?

~~~
mattculbreth
No, and especially not when they tell me what to build!

